# questions about an anfim



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

ok ive spotted another possible ebay gem (please no one snipe me on it if i go for it) but i wanted to check something out before i go down this route, its an ANFIM Caimano and is missing several parts, the grinder burrs, hopper, doser lid and grind collection plate from the bottom, am i right in thinking that if i got it the only thing id actually need to make it functional would be a set of burrs or is there likely to be some sort of safety feature that wont let it work without the hopper on? itd be nice if i could get something functional fairly cheap and basically build it out of parts from coffeehit as i get the cash, but chuck a saucer over the doser top and hopper neck once i chuck a measured amount of beans in until i have all the parts


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Not familiar with that exact grinder but if it's like any others then you should only need the burrs. I don't know of any that require the hopper to be connected in order to work and a lot of people operate them without one using something to cover the throat when grinding.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

If there is an interlock between the hopper and the grinder it should be easy enough to by-pass it. Difficult to predict what this may go for, but it's looking like a bargain at the moment.

But I am slightly suspicious - if the seller were to spend just over a hundred quid he could replace all the parts listed as missing. Given that the new price of this grinder is £564, if refurbishment was as easy as it appears to be, then I'd be doing it before putting it up for sale. On the other hand, if it is in otherwise good working order and you got it at a reasonable price, then even refurbishing it totally will get you a grinder that is head and shoulders above some of the others that you are considering for a total price of around £150.

For what it's worth, I've recently used an Anfim Super Caimiano, and was so impressed that I'm seeing it as a possible replacement for my Mini-e.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Do you think the super caimano would work at home when you're only pulling 3 or 4 doubles a day? I've been looking at it recently as something to pair with a duetto next year. James hoffman I know uses or used to use one with the titanium burrs and digital timer, but that pushes it closer to a grand.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

See no reason why not. The one I used had the timer on it, but I don't know if I'd spring to that. I was impressed by the build quality, the way the doser felt when operated, the lovely fluffy grinds, and the neatness of the grinds being dispensed accurately into the basket.

Sounds like an amazing set-up you are planning for!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Can't think of a single reason why it couldn't be used at home

profspudhed: remember that grinders are gravity fed and rely on a constant pressure of beans to deliver a fairly even grind. If you only dose out just enough and there is no constant pressure the grind size could be variable


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I get round this with the Mazzer by dosing directly into the throat and putting an aluminium 58mm tamper on top of the beans. Fits perfectly in the throat and provides a constant pressure throughout. Works better for me than using the hopper.

Don't know what the throat size on the Anfim is, but I guess that you'd soon find something that would fit.


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks again for the info guys, im sure ill find a way to mend and make do until i could get the other parts (im a grand master of mend and make do!) im watching it closely, sadly there is now a bid on it so the chances of it going for low money have dropped somewhat and from what im hearing its a very decent machine so im beginning to doubt my chances, i tried contacting the seller to see if theyd end early but they refused, which is fair enough but the waiting on these kind of things drives me mad, its not so much that i mind waiting for a grinder, just the waiting to see if this is the one that bothers me. thats the killer with ebay, you cant plan well for the long term with it

also ive spotted a few compak k6 grinders going reasonably cheap but i cant seem to find anywhere that supplies spares for them (burrs included) so im currently a bit dubious of them


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Compak spares are pretty easy to come by. No problems there. Can recommend several companies who supply these parts if that is a grinder you end up with


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Good advice there from Glenn, and if you have any concerns, the Fracino C6 is a re-badged Compak. If you go on their website, and look under Technical, Spares you can download parts diagrams for the C6.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I love my K3 so should imagine the K6 is quality. I know Frashell stock parts for all Compaks so don't worry about that. Nice looking machine as well.


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

excellent, id googled it a bit but wasnt coming up with much, my main concern was that the burrs may be hard to come by and after getting a used machine replacing the burr will be the first thing on my to do list


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I am always concerned when I see equipment with missing parts. It may be genuine or it may have been abused. As Vintage said, why not acquire all of the parts and then sell?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Did you get the K6 in the end? Just noticed it had ended...


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

no i managed to get a better deal, got the mazzer super jolly that was at work for £200 paid in installments, i should have it very soon as ive been hitting the extra hours hard


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The additional parts for the Anfim came to £112 incl postage and included;

Hopper & Screws

Dosing Chamber Lid

Grind Collection Tray

New Burrs

The grinder came with the new 90 hole Anfim adjustment collar, worth £70 itself

The motor is working, as is the timer and the grinder was in very good condition, with a box specially made for freighting it

The dosing counter showed 1675 when it arrived, so very light use, assuming this is the first time around the clock

Total price £187.01


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

So you bought it Glenn?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

glad to see it went to someone who will get the best out of it, i stopped caring too much about that one when i got the mazzer deal (its coming home on friday!!!!) but i did check what it went for, you got nearly as good a deal as i did there, maybe even better. are you replacing the vario or selling the anfim on?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

At this stage the plan is to keep both.

I'm quite fond of my Vario. It is performing quite well and has a small footprint. The Anfim is a bigger unit than the Gaggia Classic - and that's without the hopper

I'm looking forward to the postie arriving tomorrow with the remaining parts, then I can assemble and run some coffee through it


----------



## Joe Coelho (Jan 2, 2011)

Glenn said:


> At this stage the plan is to keep both.
> 
> I'm quite fond of my Vario. It is performing quite well and has a small footprint. The Anfim is a bigger unit than the Gaggia Classic - and that's without the hopper
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Heading in the right direction for sure

Not in a rush to buy the mod as I already weigh my portafilter after dosing, but it would be a welcome addition


----------

